# Whole Grain Total?...



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I can get 14 lbs of Whole Grain Total (that's 14, 16oz. boxes) for $27 on Amazon right now with it being reshipped every 6 months (though that can be cancelled at any time) for about $32 each shipment. Does that sounds like a good idea?.......Would it be worthwhile? That's expensive per lb (though a lot cheaper than buying in store!)...but there is are a lot of vitamins and stuff in Total... I'd have to use a little over 2 boxes per month (It takes me about 2 months to get through a batch of food mix, so it would be 2 boxes per batch of mix in a tub designed to hold 40-50 lbs of dog food) to make the shipping subscription worthwhile (without the subscription its $38 per 14 boxes). Anyone think that'd be too much of it in the diet?...


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

cereal like that would keep forever just about if you have a foodsaver to vaccume seal the cereal into their better than it comes in bags. Or in a freezer. I don't know that I would use that much in 6 months though. Of course you might have more mice than I do. If I were feeding to my rabbits too (which I would) I might do it, its a good cereal. I'd eat it too


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't like it myself...but my mice and rats do...lol I go through a tub full of food mix in about 2 months...and its a tub designed to hold 40-50 lbs of dog food.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

wow, yeah that's a lot of food! With my mice and rabbits I go through about that much of my mixes, very little differences between the rabbit and mouse mixes, but the extras are certainly different. Like the mice don't eat alfalfa but the rabbits love it, the mice need dog food and it would make the rabbits sick, etc. Might work out for you.


----------

